# Mpanga question.



## kathyryan (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi does anybody know roughly what size elongatus mpanga will colour up? Should he already be coloured or Is it a slow process, he (or she) is around 1" - 1 1/2" but only shows colour when he or she is being aggressive towards other fish, is this an elongatus mpanga male or female or some other species of mpanga......


----------



## kathyryan (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

Haven't kept that elongatus variant but I do keep a couple of others (chewere and chailosi). In both species, the males and females can look identical if the males aren't feeling dominant. I would give it some time though with a fish that small. If there are larger/more aggressive fish in with it, that may prevent it from coloring up as well.


----------



## kathyryan (Sep 13, 2013)

Thank you for your response, I do have a few bigger fish in the tank (males) but from watching them the mpanga doesn't seem too bothered by them if anything I would say he's rather dominant he fends off any other fish no matter how big if they venture near his teritory, his bars go very dark and his yellow comes out, I guess it's just a waiting game....


----------



## THunter (Jun 30, 2013)

I have 5 juvenile Mpangas in my 75G right now. *** only had them for a week. All are about 1.5" inch. One is definitely a dominant male. I think I have another male that's subdominant with colors like yours that likes to lay low.

I think you may have a male, judging from the long pelvic fins. Could be that yours doesn't feel the need to wear his "boss" colors all the time? No females to impress? 

Are there any other Mpangas in the tank?

My dominant male:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Give your fish some time to mature. 1-1.5" is too early.


----------

